# Can Donald Trump be stopped



## KEN W

I agree with a lot of what he says and Being a Democrat, I could actually vote for him. But what could stop him?

1.Saying or doing something really, really dumb. Even worse than some of the things he has already said.

2.....3-4 other candidates drop out and those votes not going to him. As long as there are 3-4 viable candidate still active , he looks unstoppable.

Ben Carson and Jeb Bush will be finished soon....Maybe Kasich to. Leaving Trump, Rubio, and Cruz left. Where will those votes go?


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Just about all the polling indicates that those responding to the polls say that 40-55% of them are likely to change vote choice with the exception of Trump supporters. It has been the wisdom of the pundits who have been wrong all election season, that as Bush,Carson and Kasich drop out those votes would go to Rubio.

However with the dropping of Christie, Fiorina and the other also ran. Trump gained support in the polls in SC! Rubio did gain as well, but his poor performances in the debate and the issue of his being one of the Gang of 8 remains a huge stumbling block for many Rep. Yet he polls the best against Hillary and Bernie but still lags well behind nationally as a choice.

To me the results from Super Tuesday will tell a lot, if Trump wins SC with the projected numbers and does well winning other states he currently leads in, I think a lot of those who are willing to switch are going to move his direction. I am like you Ken in being willing to vote for him. Was not my first choice by any means, but I am sick of candidates like Clinton and Rubio or Jeb Bush who get anointed and the sheep are suppose to line up for slaughter...

I could never vote or support Bernie, but I respect the heck out of him, he may be clueless to the impact his policy choices would cause but he has not waivered or danced from one side of a issue to the other in his career with the exception of gun rights. He use to be a lot more pro gun but has pandered on that subject.

There is a lot of closet support for Trump, lots of people who would be in a voting booth pull the lever but would not be willing to say they would in public. This is why I think as the field thins and if he continues to do well he is going to get a good share of those who are not committed to a candidate but have indicated support for another.


----------



## Plainsman

I think if some people drop out more votes will go to Cruz than Rubio. After all Cruz is the real conservative.

I think the reason Trump gets many votes is because in some states democrats can cross over. They win this fall if they get Hillary, Berny, or Trump. Now if trump means what he says we win if he wins. However, looking at his past I wonder if he is doing this for Hillary. I have this nightmare of him winning the nomination then throwing the election like a boxer throws a match ----- or like McCain threw the election because he wanted to kiss up to Obama and dump on Palin. He couldn't stand that Palin was popular.


----------



## KEN W

People are tired of the same old, same old.The best thing about Trump is that he won't owe anyone anything.

Hillary has to many super delegates to lose. Do Republicans have super delegates?


----------



## 6162rk

I will predict that Hillary will win. Trump is helping her (either way he is working to throw the election). Also the last two elections many American voters have shown the little they know about the candidates.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

6162rk said:


> I will predict that Hillary will win. Trump is helping her (either way he is working to throw the election). Also the last two elections many American voters have shown the little they know about the candidates.


I don't see her beating Trump or Cruz but she would Rubio if he gets the nod through a brokered convention as many voters will stay home disgusted. Hillary is so much more of a liability for the Dems than they want to admit. Blacks are going to support her but are not excited, youth not at all. Trust is another factor abd with the summer coming the email issue is not going away.

Trump and Cruz both have warts, but I think will get new voters involved that will tip the balance. Rubio not so much.


----------



## Plainsman

On the Drudge report a couple days ago there was an article about an ICE officer speaking up. When Rubio was on the gang of eight he would not even let them have any input. At the last moment he let the president of the organizations that represents ICE talk to him. He acted as if he didn't know what was in the bill and said he would make the changes. When the bill was introduced he had made no changes. 
Cruz made amendments to the bill. Amendments that caused the bill to be defeated. These are the amendments Rubio was trying to use to make us all think Cruz had mislead us. The amendments were in fact poison pills to the bill.

I see Rubio as a double talking little weasel.


----------



## blhunter3

Young liberals will vote for Bernie, old liberals will vote for Hilary. The middle age voters are a three way split, Bernie, Hilary, and Trump.

Young Conservatives will vote for Trump and Rubio. The old conservatives will vote from Trump and Cruz. The middle age voters will vote for Trump, Cruz, and Rubio.

I was not a fan of Trump. My guy was Rand Paul. But since he dropped out (I knew he would never win), I have been finding myself lining up more with Trump then anyone else. Yes there are things that Trump has done, or has said that I don't agree with at all, but everything else I agree with. Talking among friends, from all age groups it seems as that people are starting to lean more towards Trump then any other candidate.

The thing about Trump that I like is that he brings a sense " getting stuff done" that no one else brings. If Trump gets the nomination, I firmly believe that he will pick the best people to work under him. Yes it will probably be from both sides of the isle, but it will work and they will all work together to get America back to where it should be. The number one country in the world. We will be safe (border seruirty), jobs will come back, and we will have some trust back with the federal government.


----------



## Plainsman

I like Cruz, but he had a bill to turn over public land to the states. He is telling Nevada that he will give land back to the states. Give back is a dishonest statement. Land west of the Mississippi like the Louisiana Purchase was bought and paid for by the United States. To start with none of it belonged to the states and to become a state they had to sign legal documents related to that. Even the land that is now private was given by the United States at one time.
For this reason I find it hard to support Cruz even though I like him more than any other candidate. The states can not afford to manage the public lands so they would be sold. Say good bye to do it yourself hunting. Get ready for only the rich hunt. Get ready for huge layoff of Game and Fish agencies. Say hello to poaching and a huge reduction in hunter numbers. Fewer hunters will result in less support for the second amendment. Public land given to the states would have a disastrous domino affect.
Trump I don't trust, but others have told us of the dumb things they would do.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Seems he has an integrity issue as well. One of his staff fell on the sword over the latest Rubio post, but it still reflects poorly on cruz. 
Since Saturday win by Trump I am here hearing more people publicly supporting Trump.


----------



## Plainsman

Cruz would be great if not for the current pressure of the greedy bottom feeders like Bundy who doesn't pay for grazing for 20 years and thinks he should be able to do that. Cruz would cater to those land grabbing people.


----------



## blhunter3

Plainsman, can you please explain why you thinks States cannot afford to manage federal land and would be forced to sell it?

I firmly believe that they can manage it and manage it better then the Federal government and be profitable doing it.

The state would have a better grasp as how to properly manage it. Land rent would be on par on what current rental rates are. States would have less government red tape to cut to get stuff done.


----------



## Plainsman

I don't have current prices, but a few years back it cost the gov twice as much to manage the lands as they took in for grazing rights. I don't think for a minute our legislature would raise the fee for grazing rights. That would cost us maybe $10 million to manage public land in North Dakota. If you remember the grazing associations out west wanted more say in management of the lands about 15 years ago. If that was state land they would go for that again. Our state was listed as the seventh most corrupt state in the nation. I think we also get an F for conservation. Our legislature is not going to spend millions managing public land. They would sell it to ranchers and oil companies. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## blhunter3

Why does it cost the government more to manage land then private ownership?


----------



## Plainsman

blhunter3 said:


> Why does it cost the government more to manage land then private ownership?


The difference isn'the private and fed, the comparison is state and fed. Also I didn't say it cost more, I said the state can'take afford it. To be more correct the state perhaps could afford it, but will not. They would sell it to ranchers out west. Oil and coal may get some too. Then they would perhaps spend it on Devils Lake.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I have said this all along... Trump will win the primary's and be the nominee handily. He will annihilate the democratic/socialist nominee - the two front runners have either too much baggage/corruption or in Bernie's case is just an IDIOT.

Write this down - the Donald will be our next POTUS, like him or not. Folks are flat out SICK of politicians and their never ending lies... they are to the point that they will take a chance on an outsider, rather than have another same ole same ole...

Many people cannot imagine how someone like Trump can continue to garner support. Here are a few things to consider.

The better question may be, "What is Donald Trump?" The answer? A giant middle finger from average Americans to the political and media establishment.

Some Trump supporters are like the 60s white girls who dated black guys just to annoy their parents. But most Trump supporters have simply had it with the Demo-socialists and the "Republicans In Name Only." They know there isn't a dime's worth of difference between Hillary Rodham and Jeb Bush, and only a few cents worth between Rodham and the other GOP candidates.

Ben Carson is not an "establishment" candidate, but the Clinton machine would pulverize Carson; and the somewhat rebellious Ted Cruz will (justifiably so) be tied up with natural born citizen lawsuits (as might Marco Rubio). The Trump supporters figure they may as well have some fun tossing Molotov cocktails at Wall Street and Georgetown while they watch the nation collapse. Besides - lightning might strike, Trump might get elected, and he might actually fix a few things. Stranger things have happened (the nation elected an[islamo-]Marxist in 2008 and Bruce Jenner now wears designer dresses.)

Millions of conservatives are justifiably furious. They gave the Republicans control of the House in 2010 and control of the Senate in 2014, and have seen them govern no differently than Nancy Pelosi and Harry Reid. Yet those same voters are supposed to trust the GOP in 2016? Why?

Trump did not come from out of nowhere. His candidacy was created by the last six years of Republican failures.

No reasonable person can believe that any of the establishment candidates [dems or reps] will slash federal spending, rein in the Federal Reserve, cut burdensome business regulations, reform the tax code, or eliminate useless federal departments (the Departments of Education, Housing and Urban Development, Energy, etc.). Even Ronald Reagan was unable to eliminate the Department of Education. (Of course, getting shot at tends to make a person less of a risk-taker.) No reasonable person can believe that any of the nation's major problems will be solved by Rodham, Bush, and the other dishers of donkey fazoo now eagerly eating corn in Iowa and pancakes in New Hampshire.

Many Americans, and especially Trump supporters, have had it with:
· Anyone named Bush
· Anyone named Clinton
· Anyone who's held political office
· Political correctness
· Illegal immigration
· Massive unemployment
· Phony "official" unemployment and inflation figures
· Welfare waste and fraud
· People faking disabilities to go on the dole
· VA waiting lists
· TSA airport groping
· ObamaCare
· The Federal Reserve's money-printing schemes
· Wall Street crooks like Jon Corzine
· Michelle Obama's vacations
· Michelle Obama's food police
· Barack Obama's golf
· Barack Obama's arrogant and condescending lectures
· Barack Obama's criticism/hatred of America
· Valerie Jarrett
· "Holiday trees"
· Hollywood hypocrites
· Global warming nonsense
· Cop killers
· Gun confiscation threats
· Stagnant wages
· Boys in girls' bathrooms
· Whiny, spoiled college students who can't even place the Civil War in the correct century... and that's just the short list.

Trump supporters believe that no Democrat wants to address these issues, and that few Republicans have the courage to address these issues. They certainly know that none of the establishment candidates are better than barely listening to them, and Trump is their way of saying, "Screw you, Hillary Rodham Rove Bush!" The more the talking head political pundits insult the Trump supporters, the more supporters he gains. (The only pundits who seem to understand what is going on are Democrats Doug Schoen and Pat Caddell and Republican John LeBoutillier. All the others argue that the voters will eventually "come to their senses" and support an establishment candidate.)

But America does not need a tune-up at the same old garage. It needs a new engine installed by experts - and neither Rodham nor Bush are mechanics with the skills or experience to install it. Hillary Rodham is not a mechanic; she merely manages a garage her philandering husband abandoned. Jeb Bush is not a mechanic; he merely inherited a garage. Granted, Trump is also not a mechanic, but he knows where to find the best ones to work in his garage. He won't hire his brother-in-law or someone to whom he owes a favor; he will hire someone who lives and breathes cars.

"How dare they revolt!" the "elites" are bellowing. Well, the citizens are daring to revolt, and the RINOs had better get used to it. "But Trump will hand the election to Clinton!" That is what the Karl Rove-types want people to believe, just as the leftist media eagerly shoved "Maverick" McCain down GOP throats in 2008 - knowing he would lose to Obama. But even if Trump loses and Rodham wins, she would not be dramatically different than Bush or most of his fellow candidates. They would be nothing more than caretakers, not working to restore America's greatness but merely presiding over the collapse of a massively in-debt nation. A nation can perhaps survive open borders; a nation can perhaps survive a generous welfare system. But no nation can survive both - and there is little evidence that the establishment candidates of either party understand that. The United States cannot forever continue on the path it is on. At some point it will be destroyed by its debt.

Yes, Trump speaks like a bull wander[ing] through a china shop, but the truth is that the borders do need to be sealed; we cannot afford to feed, house, and clothe 200,000 Syrian immigrants for decades (even if we get inordinately lucky and none of them are ISIS infiltrators or Syed Farook wannabes); the world is at war with radical Islamists; all the world's glaciers are not melting; and Rosie O'Donnell is a fat pig.

Is Trump the perfect candidate? Of course not. Neither was Ronald Reagan. But unless we close our borders and restrict immigration, all the other issues are irrelevant. One terrorist blowing up a bridge or a tunnel could kill thousands. One jihadist poisoning a city's water supply could kill tens of thousands. One electromagnetic pulse attack from a single Iranian nuclear device could kill tens of millions. Faced with those possibilities, most Americans probably don't care that Trump relied on eminent domain to grab up a final quarter acre of
property for a hotel, or that he boils the blood of the Muslim Brotherhood thugs running the Council on American-Islamic Relations. While Attorney General Loretta Lynch's greatest fear is someone giving a Muslim a dirty look, most Americans are more worried about being gunned down at a shopping mall by a crazed [islamic] lunatic who treats his prayer mat better than his three wives and who thinks 72 virgins are waiting for him in paradise.

The establishment is frightened to death that Trump will win, but not because they believe he will harm the nation. They are afraid he will upset their taxpayer-subsidized apple carts. While Obama threatens to veto legislation that spends too little, they worry that Trump will veto legislation that spends too much.

You can be certain that if an establishment candidate wins in November 2016, &#8230; [their] cabinet positions will be filled with the same people we've seen before. The washed-up has-beens of the Clinton and Bush administrations will be back in charge. The hacks from Goldman Sachs will continue to call the shots. Whether it is Bush's Karl Rove or Clinton's John Podesta, who makes the decisions in the White House will matter little. If the establishment wins, America loses.


----------



## blhunter3

Plainsman said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it cost the government more to manage land then private ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> The difference isn'the private and fed, the comparison is state and fed. Also I didn't say it cost more, I said the state can'take afford it. To be more correct the state perhaps could afford it, but will not. They would sell it to ranchers out west. Oil and coal may get some too. Then they would perhaps spend it on Devils Lake.
Click to expand...

Well we will have to agree to disagree. I think that the states would manage it better and be profitable doing so. Yes some states would run it into the ground and have to sell it. But I think North Dakota would be one state that would manege it and make money, and return that money back into the land.


----------



## blhunter3

Sasha and Abby, you hit the nail on the head. Trump will put the best people in the positions so they can have success. After all, that's what successful people do, they put the right people in the right positions to succeed and in return that makes that successful people be even more successful. It's not rocket science. It's too bad that politicians haven't figured that out yet. They need to quit the " if you scratch my back I will scratch yours" mentality.


----------



## Plainsman

Sasha and Abby I think you nailed it. I especially like comparing trump to the people giving the establishment the middle finger. I sure feel like that.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I have been doing so digging into the various campaigns, Trump is the only one that does not have anyone filtering everything. In fact he hires people to do a job and if they are he leaves them alone. No micromanagement etc... They are free to speak their views and I find many who have said what they feel but it is clear that it is not Trumps view but theirs. Refreshing as all get out.

No intent to hijack the thread, but I listened to Doug Burgum yesterday on the radio take calls. He pretty much has a similar outlook of you cannot surround yourself with YES men and expect to get the best results!! Trump appears to be very similar to me!!


----------



## liljoe

blhunter3 said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it cost the government more to manage land then private ownership?[/quote
> Well we will have to agree to disagree. I think that the states would manage it better and be profitable doing so. Yes some states would run it into the ground and have to sell it. But I think North Dakota would be one state that would manege it and make money, and return that money back into the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You may be correct that ND could manage and make money versus the Feds but here in Montana I can tell you that after the bills come in after the first fire season we'll have public land for sale to be able to pay some of those bills.


----------



## Plainsman

Ron thanks for that perspective.

Liljoe I think North Dakota would be worse than Montana. Our legislature doesn't respect much that doesn't make a buck. If it isn't oil or agriculture it isn't squat. I was one of the people saying drill baby drill, and many of my close relatives, and many of my good friends farm, but they are not the only people in North Dakota. I don't think our legislature knows that.


----------



## KEN W

Chris Christi just endorsed Trump. A Vice-Presidential candidate?

He is gong to hammer Rubio bigtime over the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Plainsman

> A Vice-Presidential candidate?


I think so. He will have to trash Kasich too because I think he is going for VP also.


----------



## north1

IMHO more likely Attorney General.


----------



## KEN W

I've also seen that there is a good chance he will pick a woman for vice-president.....Governor of South Carolina even though she didn't support him in the primary.Also governor of New Mexico.


----------



## redlabel

Yeah, Christie would be looking at Attorney General, and I can see Kasich as a VP hoping he
can deliver Ohio.


----------



## Plainsman

north1 said:


> IMHO more likely Attorney General.


Ya, my wife popped up with that right away. That has a good chance of being correct too.


----------



## KEN W

Well it looks like Republicans are going all out to stop Trump. The main stream politicians and political donors don't want a president they can't control or who owes them favors. Voting in the Republican primaries is way up. It's time for the mainstream politicos to realize their party is changing. They may have no choice other than not voting at all.

Should be a raucous debate tonight. Rubio and Cruz going after Trump.....no holds barred. Plus Romney giving a speech today going after Trump. Katie Packer, Romney's aid held a conference call this morning with 50 top donors and power brokers to come up with a strategy to stop Tromp. These people just can't stand the possibility that they will not have any influence when Trump wins.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Ken...

I agree. I think they are scared that Trump will win.

Now I also have my doubts about Trump as our leader. I don't think he is a "true" republican. But he is saying the right stuff. I also like the fact that he is self funding. He doesn't owe anyone anything. Now if he is elected will he stay true to that??? That is a billion dollar question.

I do like the fact that if he does run and does win the presidency we will have a business mind running things. Now will that mean stuff will get done.... Maybe, Maybe Not. Because he still has to run things by congress. But a business mind knows you can't just keep printing money, you cant keep borrowing money, you can't just "create jobs" when there is no demand for those jobs. Also government can't just create jobs with out the money to pay for the work rendered.....etc.

But only time will tell and it will be an entertaining ride to watch non the less.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I have always been on the conservative side of things especially on national politics. That said I have not for a long time said I was a Republican, because of just what we are seeing today regarding Trump. They cannot make a case to beat him and know that he will not be owing them anything. They want the status quo, of continued spending and rampant debt. Neither party wants this type of attention put on their behavior.

So at some point American minded voters have to send a message and I think this is our only shot until the wheels come off completely!!


----------



## Plainsman

Ron Gilmore said:


> I have always been on the conservative side of things especially on national politics. That said I have not for a long time said I was a Republican, because of just what we are seeing today regarding Trump. They cannot make a case to beat him and know that he will not be owing them anything. They want the status quo, of continued spending and rampant debt. Neither party wants this type of attention put on their behavior.
> 
> So at some point American minded voters have to send a message and I think this is our only shot until the wheels come off completely!!


 :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: 
Romney is on making a fool of himself. Displaying what little people the republican establishment really is composed of. Conservative my a$$ they are liberal light. I would prefer Cruz who calls Washington republicans the cartel.

The owner of FOX news said they will be dropping their support of Rubio. My entire family could tell they were bias. That's why Megan Kelly took a starting shot at Trump in the first republican debate. They will not talk about Cruz.

I have to admire Cruz saying he will not get in the mud with them in debates. I hope he doesn't carry that so far that he will not defend himself or expose Rubio and Trump. Rubio had the audacity to ask others to withdraw so he could win. Really, did he fall on his head?


----------



## Bobm

Cruz is the smartest guy running and the only conservative the RINOs fear him because they know he would stop much of the fraud and corruption the RINOs are up to their necks in, the Dem establishment in Washington hates him for the same reasons. Trump is not a conservative but he's also not part of the Washington cabal that's been screwing this country for decades.

I think Trump will be the POTUS and while I do worry about who he might pick for SCOTUS I am happy to see him stick it to the Washington elites.

I wouldn't vote for RUBIO or Kasich for dog catcher.

Strangely enough on the other side of the aisle the Democrats are realizing the same thing and crazy Bernie did well but unfortunately for him the "Establishment Dems" have the "super delegate" method to put in who they want with no regard what the Dem citizen voters want. The Dem establishment is going to screw Bernie.

It will be interesting to see how many of the dems will cross over and vote for Trump. I think Trump will attract a lot of them, I was in a union plant last week and a lot of guys I've known for years that are Dems have Trump stickers on their hard hats. Everybody is fed up.

We should be marching on Washington with torches and pitchforks like an old Frankenstein movie. We should bring back tar and feathers.


----------



## north1

WOW!! You guys are spot on. Want to see true hypocrisy at work. View Romney excepting Trumps endorsement in 2012 in Nevada and compare it to his speech today. It will blow you away. Complete reversal. The establishment is sure runnin scared. Rubio looks to be having a stroke calling Trump a conman 5 times in one speech. I am a Cruz supporter but will reluctantly put a check by Trumps' name if he is nominated. Cruz is not very farmer friendly(wants to end ethanol mandate, reduce farm subsidies) but I think those actually are the right stances. True conservative is to limit government, give people the tools to succeed and release the shackles that bind us. Let us get to work.


----------



## KEN W

Interesting.....everyone is saying....we are fed up and angry. But who are they angry at? People in their own party or are they mad at the other party? Government is almost always 50-50. Sometimes one party has the majority, sometimes it's the other party. Compromise is the only way to get things done. Then everyone goes away mad because they didn't get all they wanted.

Will electing Trump change that? Probably not unless Republicans can also control both houses of congress. And even then he won't get all the stuff he is talking about.


----------



## oldfireguy

I am not a fan of Trump.
That said, Romney and others have just handed the presidency to Hillary.
We have heard the criticisms of Trump, and some GOP members of Congress have said they will not support him if he becomes the GOP nominee.
Scenario #1: Trump wins nomination. DFL runs ads composed from videos of GOP leaders saying Trump is dishonest, unqualified, and they will not support him. Hillary wins.
Scenario #2: Trump does not win nomination. Feeling the GOP establishment did not honor their own pledge, he runs as an independent. Hillary wins.
What Romney could have said:
Donald is a friend of mine, and supported me when I ran. I thank him for that. I also thank him for helping open the eyes and ears of the GOP establishment. There are many people out there who are angry at the GOP for failing to hold to true conservative values these past years. We need to become the GOP that keeps its word. And while I thank my friend for that, as a true friend, I must be honest and say that I believe we are better led by another candidate. If Donald wins the nomination, I will proudly campaign for him. If another is selected, either by the voters or drafted at the convention (by delegates selected by the voters), I will support that candidate. And I call upon ALL members of the GOP to make that same commitment. The alternative is another democrat president, and the continuation of policies that fail this country.


----------



## north1

Sadly, I think all of your scenarios are spot on. I also think you should have submitted your speech ideas to Romney a week ago. That is exactly what needed to be said. Perhaps the establishment wants Hillary over Trump. I am not a conspiracy type of person but have trouble not thinking that after the establishments calculated responses and actions to Trump. They have to our detriment "worked" with Obama and I think they feel Hillary would be easier to deal with. As conservatives we have been sold down the river for a VERY long time and true conservative principles have not been given a chance in many, many years. A shame because their implementation is the only savior for our country IMHO.


----------



## Ron Gilmore

I would have thought he would run Independent, but after last night talking with ORielly I don't think he will. His business sense tells him that he would not win, and why waste the money. In regards to the ads, not going to hurt him, because for that to be affective the other side has to be clear of response attacks. A ad with Rubio trying to beat him compared to an ad of her lying to the families of the Benghazi victims is a lot more powerful as well as her claims on the emails, the sniper fire, and the list goes on.

The old Guard GOP don't realize they are toast, no longer in power or have the ear of the voters. If they continue to commit suicide and allow Hillary to win, the blood letting they have seen to this point will become a full gash to the major artery and the spray will be all over for a long time.

They can stop the flow, out of the wounds so far, and become strong enough to win, but they have to stop it soon.


----------



## KEN W

Well......does it look like the mainstream Republicans will stop "The Donald?" Saw today that he will need at least 60% of the remaining delegates to get the nomination before the convention in Cleveland. I don't think he is going to get them. Which should make for an interesting week in Cleveland.


----------

